# Ghilled My Bow



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

I bought some 3-d leaf camo tape to put on my brothers old bow and had some left over, so i put a samll pice on the limbs (inside and outside) and i ran out of it so i used some burlap in strips of about 7" or 8" and about 1" wide and tied them around my quiver and cut up an old camo shirt in about the same size and tied them on the bracket my sights are on and around the stablizer. Anybody see any problem with it as long it stays out of the way of moving parts?


----------



## pat_est (Sep 5, 2008)

dose it still shoot fine if so post pict. please


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Gonna add alot of weight if it gets wet.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I bought a ghillie suit and try hunting with it and I could never get rid of the burlap smell. You might want to keep that in mind as well.


----------

